# Ok my breeder search is on in PA



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I hate posting names in this case, because I'd hate to offend anyone if they weren't particularly well liked, but I do want to know if anyone has heard of the Linlee folks in PA or Candlewyck? I talked with Linda from Candlewyck and she was just really nice and we spoke for over an hour about maltese. She seems to really love them and she seems like a no-nonsense kind of person, like I appreciate. She is still 3-4 hours driving, so it might not be reasonable for me to make that trip without almost committing to one. She said there is no obligation if I ever got there and decided I didnt, for whatever reason, like the puppy. Shes not asking for money or anything to hold it as far as I know, but that could be just because we talked about generalities and not a specific puppy. She is under the friends link of the www.linleemaltese.com web site and I really did like her. Also, she definately doesnt have anything at least until May and I am just dying here without a puppy







Neither does Divine, which is one other I'd really like to use, but that involves shipping. Its really interesting how groups of breeders seem to run in the same circles, but dont seem to mix. Politics? just curious... Anyway, any feedback would be great. 

janet


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@Feb 9 2005, 05:02 PM
> *I hate posting names in this case, because I'd hate to offend anyone if they weren't particularly well liked, but I do want to know if anyone has heard of the Linlee folks in PA or Candlewyck?  I talked with Linda from Candlewyck and she was just really nice and we spoke for over an hour about maltese.  She seems to really love them and she seems like a no-nonsense kind of person, like I appreciate.  She is still 3-4 hours driving, so it might not be reasonable for me to make that trip without almost committing to one.  She said there is no obligation if I ever got there and decided I didnt, for whatever reason, like the puppy.  Shes not asking for money or anything to hold it as far as I know, but that could be just because we talked about generalities and not a specific puppy.  She is under the friends link of the www.linleemaltese.com web site and I really did like her.  Also, she definately doesnt have anything at least until May and I am just dying here without a puppy
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi Janet,

I assume based on your previous comments that you are looking for a well-bred Maltese. If so, I would ask to see the pedigree of the dam and sire. I would expect to see approx. 75% champions on both sides at best and on the father's side at the very least. I would want the dam and sire to be champions if possible or at least the sire. Then once you know who the sire and dam are you can research those lines a bit, also, to see if you like the look of those particular dogs.

Janet, I realize that shipping could be an issue but Rhapsody, one of the best of the best, has a darling male ready to go home and he is sired by Thriller , a super- star Maltese. He is $2,000. Rhapsody is in Texas but perhaps she could get a college student or someone who wants to make few bucks for just sitting on a plane to fly with the dog in the cabin... perhaps they could fly direct in to one of the NY airports and you could meet them there and he/she could then fly right back out the same day. Just a thought.http://www.rhapsodymaltese.com/puppies.html


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Chrisman Maltese is in PA and they have wonderful dogs. Have you checked the AMA website? They maintain a breeders list that is helpful. Also check with your state Kennel Club or Dog Federation to see if they maintain a list too. I wouldn't purchase the MO list as I don't think that there is any information that is "exclusive" or worth the expenditure.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I love those dogs and the little girl on there is also a possibility if I could just work out that shipping. I am set on a female though, at least for this one. If we get two I would love to have a little boy running around someday.

I did talk to Christman and I also got the MO list and the AMA, but I will check the other places around to see what kind of lists they maintain. Thanks for the tip!

I never planned on getting this top quality puppy to be honest. Holli was far from perfect of course. She had duck feet (how cute), was pretty long and had some pretty rough teeth and thats just what *I* know.







I loved her more than anything and I know I'll love my new puppy as much no matter what faults she has. Its just that now that I know so much, I'd like to get the best as I can afford as close to standard as possible. Actually, prices have skyrocketed in 14 years but even the local places want alot of money I might as well take that extra step if I can figure out a way to do it and the timing is right









Thanks so much, both of you!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@Feb 9 2005, 09:27 PM
> *I love those dogs and the little girl on there is also a possibility if I could just work out that shipping.  I am set on a female though, at least for this one.  If we get two I would love to have a little boy running around someday.
> 
> I did talk to Christman and I also got the MO list and the AMA, but I will check the other places around to see what kind of lists they maintain. Thanks for the tip!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I tell ya.... a neutered male is a fabulous companion.... I had two female malts and now Catcher and this little guy is such a love..... You can get a lot more "bang for the buck" with a male... enough savings over a female to pay for someone to fly home with him!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I know... and I totally believe that male dogs are probably alot more like male humans in that the are less MOODY and I can tell you I am tempted. I just only know girl dogs and the one boy we had. Even though he wasnt a malt he was a holy terror compared to all breeds of our little girls, and I still feel the sting of his bite on my leg when I think about it! We rescued him at 2 years so I know it is not the norm. What does your little boy think of when you dress him in PINK though?


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I was searching PA breeders when we were looking. We live in South Central PA. I have two leads you might want to look into. This is an email I got from one source:
*******************************************************************
Hi,
I live about 20 minutes south of the Pocono's on Rt. 940 and I have a litter of Maltese due around the end of February. The puppies will not be ready to go to their forever homes until they are at least 11 or 12 weeks old.
My asking price for a female is $950. and $850. for a male.
If you are interested, please let me know.
My phone number is 570-636-1155.
Regards,
Lillian
[email protected] 
www.valsmaltese.homestead.com 
********************************************************************

Here's another one in PA, she had a litter born last week:

E-mail Address(es):
[email protected]
**********************************************************


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

If I am not mistaken, isn't Candlewyck Maltese owned by Janet Licate? Linda was the owner of LinLee Maltese but she has passed away









I don't know Janet personally but I have seen one of her Maltese at a show. His name was Traveler and he is absolutely gorgeous. I could send you a photo of him if you write me privately. I have heard only great things about her.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Feb 10 2005, 12:37 AM
> *I was searching PA breeders when we were looking.  We live in South Central PA.  I have two leads you might want to look into.  This is an email I got from one source:
> *******************************************************************
> Hi,
> ...


Lillian's sister is the moderator of Maltese Magic list (http://groups.yahoo.com/group/MalteseMagic/). They are wonderful people.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@Feb 9 2005, 09:54 PM
> *I know... and I totally believe that male dogs are probably alot more like male humans in that the are less MOODY and I can tell you I am tempted.  I just only know girl dogs and the one boy we had.  Even though he wasnt a malt he was a holy terror compared to all breeds of our little girls, and I still feel the sting of his bite on my leg when I think about it!  We rescued him at 2 years so I know it is not the norm.  What does your little boy think of when you dress him in PINK though?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Well, I haven't resorted to pink (yet) but I have done purple... I don't really even think of him as a boy... more like a "neutral". I think boy dogs of "fancy" breeds can look however they want... look at the males in other species... they are often the most flamboyant and colorful between the two. But if your heart is set on a girl, you should follow it!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Janet, I'm not sure if Jackie (JMM) reads this section, but why don't you email her privately. Both her Mikey and Jonathan are LinLee dogs, I believe. 

Sounds like your Holli was a nice healthy girl to live to be 14 even if she was far from perfect, as you say. I saw your pictures of her in the Gallery and what a little doll!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would go with Chrisman. You can PM if you want about the other PA breeders.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Is the tie dye tee shirt lady finally back selling on Ebay?


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Feb 10 2005, 01:29 AM
> *If I am not mistaken, isn't Candlewyck Maltese owned by Janet Licate?  Linda was the owner of LinLee Maltese but she has passed away
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Yes its Janet Licate. I have seen a photo of one of her dogs in the local paper getting ready for Westminster, and the photos on the linlee site. I put a call into Linlee, and am waiting to hear from him also. 

I cannot tell you all how adorable I think all of the puppies are on this site. I giggle so much at work just looking at all the cute photos! Luckily my office is locked or people would hear me all day long.

20202, where did you get your little one? Did you stay in PA or go out of state? That web site has some gorgeous babies! I especially like the delivery play-by-play ahem hehe I might call them too.

I just have so much PINK now, and I love it. My BF rolls his eyes enough at me and my antics, if I bring home a boy he will probably hide Holli's wardrobe from me!

Thank you all for the help and all of your stories and for being so nice here.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Oh, I am so happy to hear you are looking for another baby to share your life with. I wish you the very best at finding that perfect puppy!! We'll all be Momma's in waiting with you !! I just brought my Sisse home on Wednesday, we had been waiting since November when she was born. Everyone here on SM was so kind answering all my questions and letting me ramble on about her. You've come to the right place.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I found this link through the AKC website breeders through kennel clubs by state:

http://www.akc.org/breederinfo/breeder_sea...m?action=search


----------

